# Results with SC



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

With my most recent apiary, I've got 2 hives that have seen 2 winters. Added another 6 to go through last winter. And currently have 11 hives. All are SC, superceedured Russians, have never had chemicals of any type applied, and loaded with varroa (as determined by simply noticing that bees are carrying a lot of varroa on theirselves). 

My only thoughts are: 1) SC won't work for me
or 2) too much drone cells for producing varroa

Either way, a totally hands-off approach doesn't seem to be working for us. 2 splits were sugar-dusted yesterday since they are broodless. This and using drone-frame trapping will be our next applications in our endevor to remain chem-free.

Waya


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

wayacoyote said:


> Either way, a totally hands-off approach doesn't seem to be working for us. 2 splits were sugar-dusted yesterday since they are broodless. This and using drone-frame trapping will be our next applications in our endevor to remain chem-free.


I'm probably the last person that should respond to this because I'm not as far along in my small-cell investigation as you are, but from what I've been able to figure out, there's more to small cell beekeeping than just small cells. In fact, small cells may be a minor part of the equation. I think genetics play a much more significant role in establishing varroa-tolerant colonies; without the right genetics, I don't think small cell will succeed. If the bees don't actively combat the little blarions, I don't think they can hold their own against them. Solid hygienic behavior is required.

Russians from what I can tell aren't all they're cracked up to be in regards varroa tolerance or perhaps, not all Russians are created equal. I think small cell, or natural cell very likely contributes to encouraging honey bee's natural hygienic behavior but selecting for the right behavior I think is crucial.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

What is the cell size of the comb in the brood nest? It seems that 4.9mm and below are what it takes and often you don't get that.

Certainly I can picture that if there are large external factors, such as hitchhiking mites, small cell could fail to deal with that influx of mites. From what I've seen it mostly keeps the population of mites small and stable, but that's internally. I don't know what happens with a large influx.


----------

